# Basils Mum and Brother



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I managed to find some photos of Basils mum and one of his brothers. I did actually have a picture of all of them but I have no idea where it is.
This is Basils Mum, Duma
















Basils Brother
















Excuse the quality of the photos, they were taken almost 2 years ago.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

What a cutie! I love the markings on her face


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

littlelovesmousery said:


> What a cutie! I love the markings on her face


They were both so cute. Basils brother is actually from another litter, I just realised. Same Dad though. Duma only had 1 is that litter but he thrived.


----------

